# Problem mit int 13h, funktion 02h



## C Coder (29. Januar 2007)

Hi

ich versuch zur Zeit einen eigenen Bootloader und Kernel zu schreiben und muss dabei meinen Kernel nun vom (logischen) Sektor 19 der Diskette laden. Ich emulier das ganze mit VMware, hoffe es liegt nicht daran. Solange ich den Kernel von Sektor 2-18 lade ist alles im Reinen, sobald ich den sektor 19 über spur 1, sektor 1 versuche zu laden passiert nichts. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


```
nochmal:
mov ax, 0x1000
mov es, ax
mov bx, 0

mov ah, 2	; Function 2
mov al, 1	; 1 Sektor
mov ch, 1	; Spur 1
mov cl, 1	; 1. Sektor
mov dx, 0	; Kopf=0
mov dl, [bootdrv] ; Laufwerk(Diskette)
int 13h
jc nochmal
```

vorher hab ich ein das laufwerk resettet und vor jedem neuversuch auch es:bx neugesetzt (1000:0)

Bin mitm Latein am Ende rall einfach nicht wieso das nicht läuft


----------

